#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Excel: Οδηγίες για το άνοιγμα αρχείων με ενεργοποιημένες αυτόματα τις μακροεντολές.

## Xάρης

Αν ένα αρχείο excel έχει μακροεντολές, τότε κάθε φορά που ανοίγει θα μας τίθεται το ερώτημα αν θέλουμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε αυτές τις μακροεντολές ή όχι. 
Εφόσον βέβαια οι ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας είναι οι προκαθορισμένες, δηλαδή "*Απενεργοποίηση όλων των μακροεντολών με ειδοποίηση*".
Αν επιθυμείτε να αλλάξετε την παραπάνω επιλογή (δεν σας το προτείνω) μπορείτε να το κάνετε μέσα από το *Κουμπί Office* (πάνω αριστερά στο παράθυρο του Excel) *-> Επιλογές του Excel* (αριστερά από το κουμπί "Έξοδος από το Excel) *-> Κέντρο αξιοπιστίας -> Ρυθμίσεις Μακροεντολών
*
Αν επιθυμείτε να ενεργοποιούνται αυτόματα οι μακροεντολές κάθε φορά που ανοίγεται ένα έμπιστο αρχείο θα πρέπει να κάνετε τα εξής:
*Κουμπί Office* (πάνω αριστερά στο παράθυρο του Excel) *-> Επιλογές του Excel* (αριστερά από το κουμπί "Έξοδος από το Excel) *-> Κέντρο αξιοπιστίας -> Αξιόπιστες θέσεις -> Προσθήκη νέας θέσης... -> Αναζήτηση...* (επιλογή του φακέλου) *-> ΟΚ* (τσεκάρουμε και το "Οι υποφάκελοι αυτής της θέσης θεωρούνται επίσης αξιόπιστοι" αν το επιθυμούμε)

Οι παραπάνω οδηγίες είναι για το Excel 2007.
Ανάλογα ισχύουν και για το Excel 2010.

----------

